# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  INIA Arequipa aplica novedoso sistema de cultivo de arroz que ahorra agua

## gpacheco

*Arequipa, set. 06 (ANDINA)-* Una nueva variedad de arroz se cultiva en la provincia arequipeña de Camaná, que permite ahorrar gran cantidad de agua a través de un novedoso sistema de nivelación de suelos que aplica de manera experimental el personal del Instituto Nacional de Innovación Agraria (INIA) de esta ciudad.    
Marco Cavero, director ejecutivo del proyecto Santa Rita, señaló que la nueva variedad de arroz que se cultiva en Camaná es Tinajones, producto de alta calidad muy similar al Tacuari, y cuyo proceso de cultivo se inició hace unos meses con resultados positivos en lo que a ahorro de agua se refiere. 
Explicó que el sistema de nivelación de suelos que aplica el INIA consiste primero en conocer el nivel de los suelos a cultivar a través de rayos láser, y poner en condición de llano el terreno antes de iniciar la siembra del producto. 
Cavero precisó que el terreno, una vez nivelado, debe contar con una leve pendiente que permitirá discurrir el agua, recurso hídrico que a diferencia de un cultivo de arroz tradicional que necesita quince centímetros de alto de agua, con este novedosos sistema solo necesitará cinco centímetros para su regadío. 
Con el sistema de nivelación de suelos se ahorra diez centímetros de agua en la producción de arroz Tinajones, esta es la gran ventaja del proyecto que actualmente trabaja en 200 hectáreas de cultivo en Camaná, manifestó. 
La meta del proyecto experimental es aplicar el novedoso sistema en mil hectáreas de cultivo de arroz en la provincia de Camaná, donde los agricultores han mostrado gran interés por aplicar este sistema de nivelación de suelos, comentó el funcionario.Temas similares: SISTEMA DE IRRIGACION PORTATIL , RIEGO TECNIFICADO PORTABLE , POR ASPERSION TRANSPORTABLE CON MOTOBOMBA ASPERSORES MANGUERAS TUBERIAS - DE SACAR Y PONER - AHORRA AGUA Y MANO  EN TU TERRENO AGRICOLA QUE ES EL SISTEMA HACCP EN UN MOLINO DE ARROZ Y COMO ESTA IMPLEMENTADO Artículo: INIA y Aceros Arequipa desarrollarán proyectos productivos en cinco departamentos Artículo: Pequeños productores de palto mejorarán cultivo con nuevas tecnologías del INIA Sistema intensivo de cultivar arroz-sri

----------


## Valenciano

Buenos días Sr.  mi nombre es Jose Maria Franch de la Empresa Agrifranch y somos fabricantes de niveladoras guiadas por laser para la nivelación con exactitud milimétrica que puede ver en nuestra web en www.agrifranch.com y de otros aparatos.
Quedo a su disposición para informarle como se puede mejorar el trabajo de nivelación y aumentar las cosechas de arroz con nuestras maquinas https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIOuROwAD9o

----------

